# Carry-on Baggage Policy



## TraderTif (Jun 6, 2003)

I know Amtrak has a policy about carry-on bags, only 2 and they have to be a certain size. I also know that purses and a few other things don't count. What about a garment bag? (We're going to a wedding, and we need to pack fancy clothes, darn it, lol) Does this count as 1 carry-on bag? Or what?

Tif =


----------



## AlanB (Jun 6, 2003)

A garment bag would indeed count as one of the allotted two bags. Note however that it's two bags per person, not per party. Therefore since you said we, that means that your party can carry 4 bags onto the train. Plus of course you can carry purses and computer bags, which don't count in the total of 4.

You can also try to push the limit a little if you have a small overnight bag that will fit over the handle of your rolling suitcase. Most will consider that to be one bag, especially if it’s a matched set.

Just remember if you have a standard sleeper, that you won't be able to fit all those bags in your room. I can't recall if you mentioned what trains you were taking or what types of rooms you had booked.


----------



## tp49 (Jun 6, 2003)

I never realized that Amtrak had or enforced any type of carry on baggage policy. Is this seen more on the LD trains or has this been enforced on the corridor trains as well?


----------



## AlanB (Jun 6, 2003)

tp49 said:


> I never realized that Amtrak had or enforced any type of carry on baggage policy. Is this seen more on the LD trains or has this been enforced on the corridor trains as well?


Well in theory it applies to all Amtrak trains. However as I mentioned I've yet to see it enforced, although I have heard a few reports where people were forced to check a bag on a LD train. Don't know what would happen on a corridor train, since you can't check your bags when there is no checked baggage on the train.


----------



## amtrakadirondack (Jun 7, 2003)

I've never scene a luggage-search happen at an Amtrak stations, but if AMTK Police think otherwise I'm sure they'd like to see you bags. At least you know, unlike the airlines going through you're bags behind walls, gee, that's a great way to attract more flyers, by sending them running to Amtrak!


----------



## battalion51 (Jun 7, 2003)

Amtrak Police has searched several passengers recently, mostly around Memorial Day weekend. They have also been known to search cars boarding Auto Train. The baggage policy in my book, is if you can carry it by yourself you're good, and nothing extremely heavy. The biggest pain for attendants is having to try to lift a 75 lb bag up the stairs.


----------



## amtrakadirondack (Jun 7, 2003)

battalion51 said:


> Amtrak Police has searched several passengers recently, mostly around Memorial Day weekend. They have also been known to search cars boarding Auto Train. The baggage policy in my book, is if you can carry it by yourself you're good, and nothing extremely heavy. The biggest pain for attendants is having to try to lift a 75 lb bag up the stairs.


Its the holidays that Amtrak Police are in the watch, thats a good thing.


----------



## karenkrull (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a question about garment bags. Is there a place to hang one if I am traveling coach? I am also on my way to a wedding, and have to carry those fancy things that need to hang (or at least lay flat). I am not worried about the number of carry on bags, just whether or not I will be able to hang the bag, or if I have to lay it across our luggage on top of a rack.


----------



## Tony (Mar 23, 2009)

From my own observations over the years, as long as the passenger can carry all the baggage, without causing a problem (either due to weight or the overall size compared to the width of doorways, vestibules, isles, racks, etc) they will let you "slide". Cause a problem, and I am sure the conductor or car assistant will start enforcing the rules.

As to hanging your garment bag, while there might be exceptions, I have always found there is a small area at one end of the car where one can hang stuff. Basically about a foot wide closet and that has to accommodate all passengers' needs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Tony said:


> From my own observations over the years, as long as the passenger can carry all the baggage, without causing a problem (either due to weight or the overall size compared to the width of doorways, vestibules, isles, racks, etc) they will let you "slide". Cause a problem, and I am sure the conductor or car assistant will start enforcing the rules.


If you have a small bathroom at home, try this. Load yourself up with all the luggage you intend to carry onto the train. Can you walk into the bath, turn around, and walk back out, without hitting or bumping against anything, and do it without pausing or worse stopping?


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 23, 2009)

would this be considered carry on

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=370165898158


----------



## AlanB (Mar 23, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> would this be considered carry on
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=370165898158


I'm not sure that I fully understand what you're asking, since one would never check a laptop computer. That is unless one actually wants to have it either stolen or broken.

As for laptop bags, they don't count as one of your two carry-on's, so you can still have two suitcases plus the laptop.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 23, 2009)

AlanB said:


> KISS_ALIVE said:
> 
> 
> > would this be considered carry on
> ...


it looks like luggage so i was wondering if they would say it counts as your 2 piece limit. i never check baggage i don't have the need.


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 23, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> would this be considered carry on


Aloha

I am not going to be the official word, but my camera/computer bag is larger and so far I have had no issue with if from Amtrak staff in either coach or A room.

Basically, if you carry it, it is OK.

Eric


----------



## Rail Freak (Mar 23, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > KISS_ALIVE said:
> ...


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 23, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> KISS_ALIVE said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


whats THAT supposed to mean. :angry:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> whats THAT supposed to mean. :angry:


I believe the side issue is if a laptop case counts as luggage, if it is both large and looks like luggage. As already mentioned, laptop cases are specifically excluded as listed by Amtrak.

Now, a weak joke was made along the lines that all one has to do is to put a laptop into any extra piece of luggage, and it suddenly doesn't count. The joke is that the referenced eBay item seems to be really be just a normal piece of luggage that someone is attempting to sell as a laptop case.


----------



## Tony (Mar 23, 2009)

A "steamer trunk" could be carried on-board, and not even count as one of your two carry-on's, if you put your laptop PC in it.


----------



## Ispolkom (Mar 23, 2009)

In the early part of this century, I finally moved the boxes of books out of my parent's basement into, well, my own basement. I've repeatedly carried on to the Empire Builder three paper boxes of books lashed to a rickety, collapsible luggage carrier and shoved them into the luggage rack on the bottom level of coach. I never heard a word of discouragement, or, for that matter, never got a lick of help. My experience is that if you can carry it on without help and it's not in the way, no one will care. YMMV, of course.

Nowadays, though, I've rethought my priorities, and usually check luggage. Funny what a hernia operation will do to you.


----------



## Chris J. (Mar 24, 2009)

Tony said:


> A "steamer trunk" could be carried on-board, and not even count as one of your two carry-on's, if you put your laptop PC in it.


And the server tower PC too?


----------



## jmbgeg (Mar 24, 2009)

TraderTif said:


> I know Amtrak has a policy about carry-on bags, only 2 and they have to be a certain size. I also know that purses and a few other things don't count. What about a garment bag? (We're going to a wedding, and we need to pack fancy clothes, darn it, lol) Does this count as 1 carry-on bag? Or what?
> Tif =



You do not indicate whether you are in coach or a sleeper. If in a sleeper, so long as it stays in the room as does not add to the baggage count in the luggage rack downstairs (Superliners) they are unlikely to notice or say anything.


----------

